# **NEW RELEASE - Unitronic Cold Air Intake for 1.4 TSI EA211**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic's Cold Air Intake for the MK6 Jetta 1.4 TSI EA211 is now available!

See all data and features HERE.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

$350! 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> $350!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Looks clean..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Looks clean..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am just waiting for Stage 2 from Uni to be released. I mean I am liking Stage 1 but..you know...

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> I am just waiting for Stage 2 from Uni to be released. I mean I am liking Stage 1 but..you know...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Lol stage 1 or the 1+? Inputs on it vs stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Lol stage 1 or the 1+? Inputs on it vs stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 since I cannot get 93 here. I do have access to 101 though ...a bit much for my daily though. The flash is like night and day. Feels like the car is supposed to come flashed rather than all watered down. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> I am just waiting for Stage 2 from Uni to be released. I mean I am liking Stage 1 but..you know...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Our Downpipe and Stage 2 is in the pipeline. :thumbup:


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

⬆⬆⬆


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Our Downpipe and Stage 2 is in the pipeline.


Sweet! You guys have a price point for the setup (for those that already have a flash)?

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> 1 since I cannot get 93 here. I do have access to 101 though ...a bit much for my daily though. The flash is like night and day. Feels like the car is supposed to come flashed rather than all watered down.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Nice!!! Have you checked your IATs with stage 1 when pushing it hard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Nice!!! Have you checked your IATs with stage 1 when pushing it hard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayn (Oct 13, 2018)

When should we be expecting the jetta mk7 goodies?? 😁


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Sweet! You guys have a price point for the setup (for those that already have a flash)?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


We do not have a price for our Downpipe that we can share at the moment - Sorry!



Rayn said:


> When should we be expecting the jetta mk7 goodies?? 😁


We have one in-house. We've began developing some hardware parts for it, thus far.


----------



## Rayn (Oct 13, 2018)

That's awesome! Please do keep us posted, there are quite a few of us mk7 owners excited to start modding our cars! 😁


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Our Downpipe and Stage 2 is in the pipeline. :thumbup:


any update ? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

oasisqc said:


> any update ? :laugh:


Keep your eyes open for an announcement soon!


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Cherb32 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! You guys have a price point for the setup (for those that already have a flash)?
> ...


You have a ballpark time when an intake is coming out for us mk7s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Mk7jetta said:


> You have a ballpark time when an intake is coming out for us mk7s


No, I don't, sorry!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Our Downpipe and Stage 2 is in the pipeline. :thumbup:


I did some digging and found a not available yet product listing 
https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/unitronic-3-downpipe-w-cat-16-18-jetta-uh032-exa


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Unitronic’s Stage 2 Performance Software combined with its 3” Downpipe produces 196 HP / 257 LB-FT.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> Unitronic’s Stage 2 Performance Software combined with its 3” Downpipe produces 196 HP / 257 LB-FT.


Vs stock and stage 1? Hell yeah thats ****ing sick almost at 200Hp line . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

It should be called the "Unitronic Hot-Air Torque-Killer." :screwy:


----------

